# Important changes to the pet passport scheme from 29/12/14



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/changes-to-pet-passports-to-strengthen-travel-scheme



> .................The changes include:
> 
> 
> a new minimum age of 12 weeks before a pet can be vaccinated against rabies
> new pet passports will include laminated strips and a requirement for more contact details to be provided by the vet issuing the document and certifying the veterinary treatments....................


----------

